# I want to add a couple Calvus Cichlids...is this ok?



## lil.guppy (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon long freshwater with
1 green Terror
1 green Severum
1 bala shark (I dont know why I bought him HAHAHA)
So these guys are less then an inch they are really small. I know they will grow big, but I am about to get some more fish and this is what I want to get.
2 or 3 black Calvus Cichlids
3 or 4 Frontosa
1 goby

So am I ok with this or should I only get 2 each of the Calvus and Frontosa? Or because the Frontosa get too big can I just stick to getting 2 Calvus and forget about the Frontosa?
I know the Bala shark does not belong, but I always had one with my cichlids as a center food vacume grabber and I have done this for years with no problem.


----------



## lil.guppy (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon long freshwater with
1 green Terror
1 green Severum
1 bala shark (I dont know why I bought him HAHAHA)
So these guys are less then an inch they are really small. I know they will grow big, but I am about to get some more fish and this is what I want to get.
2 or 3 black Calvus Cichlids
3 or 4 Frontosa
1 goby

So am I ok with this or should I only get 2 each of the Calvus and Frontosa? Or because the Frontosa get too big can I just stick to getting 2 Calvus and forget about the Frontosa?
I know the Bala shark does not belong, but I always had one with my cichlids as a center food vacume grabber and I have done this for years with no problem.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

my bala sharks were 8 years old living with cichlids, then i woke up one day to find one dead and the other twitching at the surface of the tank, missing all scales, from that day on i never recommend Balas with aggressive cichlids.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

First of all, the Calvus and Frontosas are Lake Tanganyikan cichlids and not really compatible with your current stock.

Secondly, you current stock is probably too much for you current tank size. I'd say return the bala shark (grows too large, about 12 inches I think), return the green terror (again too large if kept with the severum). Keep the severum as a centrepiece fish (which will only just fit in your 55) and get some dithers large enough not to be eaten when the severum grows. Rainbow fish would make good dithers.

Or you could lose the severum and keep the green terror, but I think the severum is a milder mannered cichlid that would get on better with tankmates.

However - and please don't take this the wrong way - do some extensive research before buying more fish.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

I forgot to add, the frontosas would grow too large for your tank.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

Furthermore, what I'm trying to say is you have room in your tank for only one large fish. I think the severum is the better option due to its temperament. You could have smaller tankmates with it.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

conor has some good points. The gt and sev. together are too much for a 55. While it isn't recommended to mix oldword and newworld, it can be done. Especially if you are using tankbred fish. Calvus are way too mild manner in my opinion to mix with those two. I don't think they would ever be outgoing enough to eat.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi *lil.guppy*,

You do know it's not good to mix South American cichlids with Rift Lake African cichlids as thier natural water requirements are very different. South American cichlids generally are found in soft acidic waters, while those african cichlids come from alkaline water that's like liquid rock. Not to mention that a 55 gallon is a totally unsuitable sized tank for a single adult Green Terror, let alone adding a second South American cichlid in with it. I know they are small now, but they won't stay that way.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Frontosa also like to be kept in groups, which usually means BIG tanks. The calvus probably wouldn't do good with either the GT or the Frontosa as the others are a little too aggressive for them.
GTs can be aggressive but are fairly mild until they get some size on them. Juvies can be down right timid.Same for Sevs. I'd save the money you'd spend on the Fronts and calvus and put that towards a larger tank . That way you'll have more space more tanks and more options.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You've been given some excellent advice!

I would work on the stock list that you have rather than add anything else. This is a very volatile mix of fish, and as they start to mature, you'll have all kinds of health / stress related problems.


----------

